# WireGuard VPN



## rigoletto@ (Jul 18, 2016)

Seems there is a new VPN called WireGuard on Linux land.


----------



## Murph (Jul 18, 2016)

Ahh, yet another standard to choose from…

It irks me somewhat to see a proliferation of standards around VPNs, as I feel that it makes life harder for end users in the long run.  You end up needing many different clients installed to connect to different places, and can end up with conflicts between them.

I'd much rather see them putting effort into providing better competing interoperable implementations of the established IETF standards like L2TP/IPSec, GRE/IPSec, PPTP.  I feel that the wheel is being reinvented too many times at the protocol level, and the protocol effort would be better spent contributing to one of the established standards.  If any of the existing IETF standards are lacking in any way, it's generally not that hard to enhance, extend, or modernise them.  If they are a pig to configure on any given platform, that's extremely solvable without creating an entire new non-interoperable non-standard.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 21, 2018)

Being ported.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 21, 2018)

I just saw that it was updated in the ports tree today. It looks nice from what I scanned of it on their page, I might have to give it a try.

They've been pushing NordVPN on TV. I always heard anyone who advertised "Military Grade Encryption" as buzzword was not to be trusted as a reliable source for anything.


----------

